# Wasp hunting tarantula in the Kruger National Park



## Tarantupedia (Oct 7, 2020)

Here is some rare footage of a tarantula hawk wasp finding, stinging and dragging a baboon spider (_Ceratogyrus darlingi_) out of its burrow. At the end we had more questions than answers but it was a fun and very exciting moment to capture this. Hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Oct 7, 2020)

Well that is quite a plot twist.  It looked dead, or at least paralyzed.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Table (Oct 7, 2020)

So did that spider get eggified?


----------

